
US Software buyout group Vista to invest $1.5B in India's Reliance Jio Platforms - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/07/reliance-jio-platforms-vista-equity-partners/
======
jmsflknr
The deal comes days after Silver Lake said it would invest $750 million in
Jio, and Facebook said it would invest $5.7 billion.

